# Looking for



## Dab (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to locate brochures or photos of  a cobra travel trailer that was sold sometime in the 1970s: the discription is white exterior, and has tail lights and tail end that resemble that of  1963 Chevy Impala --the body around the tail lights is squared off, and is silver, and there is silver ornamentation that goes down part of the sides as well. This was a very uniquely and sleekly designed travel trailer that I can't seem to find on line anywhere. The family that owned one back in the day, only remembers that it was a cobra. Again, it had tail lights equaling 3 round lights in a row, on each side, embedded in silver ornamentation.  My aim is to seek out one somewhere that I might can purchase.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 23, 2016)

Dab, I have searched and find nothing that fits your description.  If you find it post a picture.


----------

